

Ask HN: Whom do you admire, look up to, think of as an idol, a mentor? - willpower101

Someone else brought this up to pg himself but I'd much rather see the community answers to this very question.<p>Right now I'd have to say my favorites are:
Ray Kurzweil
Elong Musk
Michio Kaku<p>I'm sure there are plenty of wonderful ones that I overlooked, but these came to mind. (I'm probably just in a physics-kind-of-mood, plus I &#60;3 inventors.)
======
27182818284
James Burke.

I know he got a HUGE boost in popularity recently on Reddit and HN, but I grew
up with archaic copies of his videos on VHS from the public library.
Throughout the years, I've always been blown away by Connections' ability to
explain the impact of science in an interesting and fun way.

I heartily feel that the general public would have a much greater interest in
science if the history behind the science was taught in school in a manner
similar to Burke's manner.

